# 6 truths about life



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Six Truths in Life:




1. You cannot stick your tongue out and look up at the ceiling at the same time, a physical impossibility due to the tendons within your neck.





2. All idiots, after reading #1 will try it.





3. And discover #1 is a lie.




4. You are smiling now because you are an idiot.




5. You soon will share this with another idiot.



6. There is still a stupid smile on your face. I sincerely apologize about this but I'm an idiot and I needed company!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Love it! One I will certainly pass on.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL!! You are a bad boy!!!


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

LMAO! That's awesome!


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Excellent!

Sincerely,

Another Smiling Idiot.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

*facepalm* why did I fall for this?


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought "That can't be true he's just yanking my chain..." read all the way to the bottom and then decided to try it anyways. Does that make me more of an idiot?


----------

